# my cat is missing 6 days now



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

my gorgeous 9 month old tabby boy is missing now for 6 days. he never goes away for more than a few hours. I am distraught, I have done everything that the sites say to to, I cant eat or sleep and have a pain in my heart thinking that he could be hurt somewhere, I cant stop crying, he was a rescue cat that had lived feral for the first 2 months, but the vet caught him in time and he is now the most affectionate cat. he comes to bed with me and wakes me in the mornings, I miss him so much and just know that if he could get home he would come home because he follows me everywhere. my heart is breaking


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry you're beautiful boy is missing. I know its very hard but don't despair, many cats have come home after days or weeks. I presume you've put up posters and checked with local vets, rescue centres like Cats Protection etc. and put it on their Lost and Found site.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

yes iv done all that, walked miles around the roads, registered with microchip company. I'm just worried because he is so young if he did get lost would he find his way home again


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

So sorry to hear that your beautiful cat is missing. Praying for you that he be home soon xx

Have you tried putting some of his litter outside so he can pick up his scent? 

I have never been through this but I think they find their way back through their scent so hopefully the fact he's a kitten wont hinder him and won't stop him finding his way back home xxx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

yes I have, I have his blanket outside and I emptied my hoover last night too. my heart is breaking, just feel so helpless, he is my wee baby xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sharontag said:


> yes I have, I have his blanket outside and I emptied my hoover last night too. my heart is breaking, just feel so helpless, he is my wee baby xx


I really really feel for you xx I would feel exactly the same. My kittens are the centre of my universe too and I just know how I'd feel if they went missing. The thought alone of them missing worries to me to death even though they are indoor cats. I actually worked myself up over it one evening and they was still sat in front of me :,-( had to have a word with myself and stop beating myself up over something that hadn't even happened. It must be so so heartbreaking. I'm so sorry you are going through this. Must be the worst pain and feeling in the world. Wish I knew how to help you and better still wish I could say to you it'll be ok, he will be home. But know that I am thinking of you and willing your little man to come home very very soon xxx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

clairabella, thankyou so much. I have 2 other rescue cats as well, and just love them all to bits, my kids have left home now and these are the replacement babies for me to look after. last year I had the same thing, the cat on the left in my picture went missing searched for 2 weeks, and a dog found him in a field not far from me, dead. devastated. so now I'm thinking the worst again, if I could just hear the cat flap go, and jasper walk in, It would be a miracle xx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Do you know where he was when feral? Is it possible he's found his way back there? If so it'd be worth walking around that area too calling him. Also knock on doors and get people to check sheds/garages. Our old family cat went missing for a couple of days once - we were sure he got himself shut in somewhere. Hope he's back safe and sound soon.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes he was feral in Belfast about 45 miles away, but the vet is right beside where he was living feral, and I have contacted them. you wouldn't even know he had been feral, he is so lovable. I'm going to do flyers and walk tomorrow 1 mile radius from our houses, just in case some older couple are feeding him if he got lost. I have it on facebook, but a lot of ones might not have facebook. . I would love to hear if anyone knows of someone who had a happy ending. I'm dreading the not knowing xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have you got a local Facebook page or other social media that you could post to? Have got everything crossed for you that your boy is home safe and sound soon.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

yes he is all over facebook ! do you think 5 days is a long time now ? xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

No, I have seen local stories where they have come home after weeks. I think with the current weather they sneak into peoples garages and sheds and get shut in. You need to be forceful with your neighbours to make sure they have checked.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm wrecking my brains in case he has done that, but he left at 1.30am, as I heard him going out, and he always wakes me up before 6am, which he didn't, so its happened between 1.30am and 6am, so not many sheds or garages would have been opened and then closed during that time. I'm gonna walk tomorrow up towards a few farm yards and leave in a flyer which I'm trying to make up now. xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sharontag said:


> clairabella, thankyou so much. I have 2 other rescue cats as well, and just love them all to bits, my kids have left home now and these are the replacement babies for me to look after. last year I had the same thing, the cat on the left in my picture went missing searched for 2 weeks, and a dog found him in a field not far from me, dead. devastated. so now I'm thinking the worst again, if I could just hear the cat flap go, and jasper walk in, It would be a miracle xx


I pray that happens for you @sharontag xx think it's the not knowing and the wondering which makes it even more difficult :,-(

There's still hope I think. I think it's positive sign that you haven't heard anything yet from microchipping company or vet. He must be in somewhere xx hopefully hiding or locked in someone's shed or that someone is feeding him Xxx

Good luck with the posters and door knocking tomoro xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I helped one of my neighbours with some flyers as his cat had been missing for a couple of weeks. Literally the minute I dropped them off his cat was spotted in a distant neighbour's garden so please don't give up hope.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Contact all local vets and those outside the area, put up posters in local shops, pet shops and also through neighbours doors (including streets that back onto your house).

Don't give up hope. There is a reasonable chance that what has happened is that some well meaning but misguided person that has decided to take your kitten in either because they think he's a stray or he's feral.

We quite often get people on the forum who say that a cat has turned up looking lost /unkempt/ hungry/ wanting affection and it keeps returning and eatingvfoid they gave or settled onto the sofa for cuddles. They believe the cat is lost or a stray or even that his owners don't care.

I was in this situation.My cat went missing for 6 weeks and it turned out that a neighbour a few doors down thought she was a stray as she kept coming round (unsurprising as she kept feeding her) then she decided to lock her in so she couldn't get out which is when she disappeared. She didn't think to ask the neighbours or check for a microchip.

Luckily my cat decided to be a right pain in the neck and miaow the place down every night to get out so she took her to the vet to be rehomed and the vet checked for a microchip.

The neighbour seemed completely oblivious to the fact that she had been essentially kidnapping someone's cat.

One of our regulars lost her cat for over 5 months but found him again. She can probably give you lots of tips.

@Krystal*85 can you advise ?

Her post is here:

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/my-cat-has-come-home-after-being-missing-5-months.447796/


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news @sharontag, I fully understand how worrying it is for you. I recommend you join your local community social media group called "Nextdoor" and post your cat's details on there. I have met lots of kind and helpful people on that site, people who really go out of their way to help each other.

https://nextdoor.co.uk/

The other thing to do is contact Harvey's Army to get their help with searching. They are brilliant - they found a missing cat belonging to an acquaintance of mine when he'd been gone for 3 weeks.

http://harveysarmy.com/cat-factsheets.html

Sending you loads of good luck in finding your lovely boy. x


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

kittih said:


> Contact all local vets and those outside the area, put up posters in local shops, pet shops and also through neighbours doors (including streets that back onto your house).
> 
> Don't give up hope. There is a reasonable chance that what has happened is that some well meaning but misguided person that has decided to take your kitten in either because they think he's a stray or he's feral.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

wow I have just read through that whole story about eddie,, I am so happy he came home and it has given me hope. I feel abit better now, but when I wake in the morning that horrible feeling is in my stomach and I don't even want to get up. but I'm not giving up. xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

chillminx said:


> I am so sorry to hear this sad news @sharontag, I fully understand how worrying it is for you. I recommend you join your local community social media group called "Nextdoor" and post your cat's details on there. I have met lots of kind and helpful people on that site, people who really go out of their way to help each other.
> 
> https://nextdoor.co.uk/
> 
> ...


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

thankyou so much, they don't seem to do these sort of things in northern Ireland. iv just looked at the harveys one, and there don't seem to be any over here. I have him all over facebook, he is only 8 months, do you think he would be quite close nearby, if so why does he not come home ? xx


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

sharontag said:


> thankyou so much, they don't seem to do these sort of things in northern Ireland. iv just looked at the harveys one, and there don't seem to be any over here. I have him all over facebook, he is only 8 months, do you think he would be quite close nearby, if so why does he not come home ? xx


If he is living outside then chances are he has got scared or lost and doesn't know his way home. Sometimes they can get scared and run away from the thing they are scared of and find them selves somewhere where they don't recognise. In these situations the best thing you can do is spread the word far and wide. Ask your vet to share it on their social media, put posters up. Ask neighbours to check garages and sheds in case he is locked in. Go out in the early hours when it is really quiet and call for him, shake his food and see if you can see any sign of him. If he is hiding and too scared to come out but you locate him then you can borrow a trap to catch him.

If he is being looked after by someone then the only thing you can do is spread the word so that someone who may have him sees your plea. Get talking to your neighbours (and those that would be accessible to your cat) elsewhere in the neighbourhood.

As you cat is micro chipped then if someone finds him and checks the chip then they will contact you.

As I said to Krystal, no news is actually positive because he is still out there. Believe he will come back.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

I live in northern Ireland and they don't seem to do things like that, I looked and they are all over on mainland uk. iv just came back from a walk with a torch around the road yelling his name but no sign. I don't understand if he is out there why he is staying away, as he came to bed with me every night, devastated xx


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

This happened to Krystal's cat. Because he wasnt in his usual environment everything is scary and they don't always recognise their humans in that situation.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

sharontag said:


> I live in northern Ireland and they don't seem to do things like that, I looked and they are all over on mainland uk. iv just came back from a walk with a torch around the road yelling his name but no sign. I don't understand if he is out there why he is staying away, as he came to bed with me every night, devastated xx


Hi sharontag, I have found several missing cats. A friends cat went missing this year and I made up posters and leaflets with photos on, put on lampposts and through letterboxes and he was recognised in the road behind my friend, from a poster. My cat went missing twice in 2 days, the first time she had got locked in a neighbour's shed and when I called out from my garden I eventually heard her calling back, located her and found my other cat sat outside the shed door trying to tell me! Her cry isn't loud so I had to listen very carefully and unhurried. The second day she got locked in the neighbour's shed on the other side of me. This time I couldn't hear her but got them to check (she is so nosey!) Another time she got through a hole in the back of my garage and stuck in my own garage which had not been opened, and another time at midnight I found her stuck up a tree in my road, crying and had to get a ladder. I've heard of several cats stuck up trees, caught by their collars for days. Does he wear a collar? If you walk the streets calling him, wait and listen very carefully. Be pushy with neighbour's checking their garages and sheds, as there may be a way he squeezed in, so ask if they mind you waiting whilst they look, so you can tick it off your list and say you would be soooo grateful etc, as you are so upset etc. They would be mean not to agree. People can be lazy, so be pushy for his sake. Getting into an outbuilding may be easy, but getting out can be not so easy. Any disused outbuildings near your home? He may be nearer than you think. Do your searching in daylight when it's safe to knock on strangers doors. Many cats get taken in by neighbour's, like Kittih said, so make a note of which people you have spoken to and which you haven't, so you can go back. Presumably he had been neutered? It's amazing how far unneutered cats travel. Good luck and keep us informed please. So pushy and unhurried with your eyes & ears wide open! Just one other thing... have any other cats gone missing in your area lately? Any cat societies about that can tell you?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

sharontag said:


> I'm wrecking my brains in case he has done that, but he left at 1.30am, as I heard him going out, and he always wakes me up before 6am, which he didn't, so its happened between 1.30am and 6am, so not many sheds or garages would have been opened and then closed during that time. I'm gonna walk tomorrow up towards a few farm yards and leave in a flyer which I'm trying to make up now. xx


Hello again sharontag, I am just thinking this sounds like my cat Max- you say it was between 1.30 am and 6 am and there is a field near you? My Max goes out that time to hunt for voles. Is he the hunting type? Where does he normally go then? My first instinct would be that field and my second, somewhere in between you and the field. What do you think?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Reading the stories of missing cats and of Eddie's story, there's one thing which stands out to me which they all seem to have in common. The cats have been close to home in each example. 

Actually a friend of a friend (of a friend lol) lost her kitten for two weeks and long story short, (I saw her missing posts on Facebook etc) when they found him, he was at the bottom of their garden and tucked behind the back of their shed and between that and a hedge. She had searched high and low and did all the things everyone advised and then they found him there after 2 weeks of being missing <3 <3

And I too read Krystals and Eddies story tonight after seeing the link here - heartbreaking to read what she went through when Eddie was missing, just as it is for you right now too going through the same thing, but what an amazing story of hope and a lovely happy ending xx

Even if he hadn't gone into someone's shed immediately with it being night/early hours, there's every chance this could've still happened later on, like during the daytime hours, the next day etc. 

Either way I'm praying for you that he is home soon xx


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

I hope he comes back to you soon, don't give up hope :Cat


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry, not much to add to what others have said, just to say my thoughts are with you and I feel so terrible for you. I do hope you have good news soon.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

thankyou everyone, yes he is neurtured and he also had a small hernia repaired, but that was 3 months ok. I always feel positive when I get up , like today I feel good because I'm going to walk around again and try to find him, but when the evening comes and no sign I just go to pieces again, and everytime I'm talking or asking someone about him, I start to cry and feel like a right fool, especially to strangers. there are a few farms up the road, I'm going to ask them will let you all know later. I miss him so much, my husband isn't as bad as me, he just gets on with it, I cant, I cant do anything, I work from home making fascinators, and I cant even concentrate to make my orders. its awful, I'm here on my own, as hubby works during day, and my 2 kids have both left home last year to work, so he is my baby xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sharontag said:


> do you think 5 days is a long time now ? xx


No, it's not. I had one missing for five months, but he's back now and never goes out for long. He was literally about 500 yards from home. Another was missing five days and was just as close. Don't give up. We've had quite a few on here who had cats missing for months. Good luck XXX.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

sorry meant to say, I havnt heard of any other cats going missing. I had one missing last year for 2 weeks and he was found by a dog in a field. there are fields round by us, but its impossible to get into them, I did go into a few that I could get into, but I'm gonna try these farm yards. xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Woke up and first thing I thought of was your cat this morning. Good luck today xxx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

clairabella, thankyou so much, my stomach is in knots, but to be honest I havnt eaten from sunday, my stomach is just one complete knot, feels as if food wont fit in. even though is is really young do you think he is still out there ? xx

calvine , were your wee cats young when this happened and was it out of the ordinary ? xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

thankyou so much everyone for all your support, I'm so glad I came on here last night, as I have no one really that understands what its like. I had a few really bad days and I'm feeling abit better today. as I don't feel alone anymore. so thankyou xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sharontag said:


> clairabella, thankyou so much, my stomach is in knots, but to be honest I havnt eaten from sunday, my stomach is just one complete knot, feels as if food wont fit in. even though is is really young do you think he is still out there ? xx
> 
> calvine , were your wee cats young when this happened and was it out of the ordinary ? xx


Honestly @sharontag i cross my heart, I genuinely believe he is still out there.i would never give u false hope coz that's cruel but I do believe 1 million per cent that he is out there. it's really positive that neither the microchip company nor the vets have anything to go by xxx

Bless you :,-( its absolute torture for you, I can tell by what ur posts :,-( I wish I could help in some way. Xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Your both on my mind, any news! I’ll put money on it he is close by. Keep looking my lovely. Xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

iv just had an email from a man who works for the paper, he gonna put it in the paper for me. (for free ) I already have it going into another paper which comes out Tuesday. xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Your both on my mind, any news! I'll put money on it he is close by. Keep looking my lovely. Xx


I'm with you @ewelsh, I think he is close by too.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sharontag said:


> clairabella, thankyou so much, my stomach is in knots, but to be honest I havnt eaten from sunday, my stomach is just one complete knot, feels as if food wont fit in. even though is is really young do you think he is still out there ? xx
> 
> calvine , were your wee cats young when this happened and was it out of the ordinary ? xx


@sharontag: One was a young guy (about a year) quite new to us, and was in a spare bedroom as I was waiting for him to settle in before I got him castrated. The window cleaner couldn't close the window properly and left it open a few inches so the little villain got out of a second floor window! Don't ask me how he got down, unless he jumped into a tree and then from there to the ground. Spiderman? Because he got out of the window, had never used the cat flap, he didn't realise that he could come in thro' the cat flap. There was no sign of him at all until about this time of year when the trees were bare I had a good view and saw him on the roof of my neighbour's extension . . . rang the neighbour and asked if he had a small white spot on his chest, the guy said he had and that he kept stealing his own cat's food. I went down early next morning with a carrier and a bowl of food, rattled some dry food and he came flying.
The other was about three, but never went out, so most surprised when he went missing, looked for a few days and after five days found him a few yards from home - he had been attacked by another cat, a few scratches and a cut and had obviously been really scared and hiding until he was so hungry he had to come out. Again, he was so close to home I could have seen him from the window, but he was hiding (I think in some bushes) too scared to appear, even when I called.
There is a guy on here too, his cat was missing for months, along with @Krystal*85, whose boy Eddie was gone for ages. Good luck. XX


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

sharontag said:


> iv just had an email from a man who works for the paper, he gonna put it in the paper for me. (for free ) I already have it going into another paper which comes out Tuesday. xx


Now that is brilliant being in the paper, needs a catchy headline,

" please help find 'little name' so we can hang his Christmas stocking"


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I do hope he returns home for you .I would love to help search for him but I live in Cheshire .it's my worse nightmare for my brambles if she went missing but she's a stay in cat at night and hardly goes far from the front door in the morning which I leave open when I'm in. just so she knows I'm here .even though I get bloody cold and rain coming in .lol.the things you do for cats.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I forgot to ask where are you ?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Brambles the cat said:


> I forgot to ask where are you ?


 N Ireland I think?


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Ok bit far for me to go sorry .I do hope you find him


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Was he wearing a collar? Just thinking about the stuck on a branch thing, so know if to rule that one out or not?


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

yeah I'm from northern Ireland, and there is nothing round here the way there is in England for support with this. I'm just back from looking for 3 hours, no sign, a lady thought she saw him last week, but that was before he went missing, she said she has a lot of stray cats around her farm, and is going to keep an eye out, and of course I started to cry again,. back home and feel down again, my husband is sick me going on about it, so I have to let it all out here. if he is up at that farm with other cats, why is he not coming home because its not that far from me. I don't know how much more I can take, I couldn't go out every day looking, as its taking over my whole life at the moment, I talk about nothing else xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

and no he doesn't have a collar as I don't like them as they can get caught on things, xx


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

sharontag said:


> yeah I'm from northern Ireland, and there is nothing round here the way there is in England for support with this. I'm just back from looking for 3 hours, no sign, a lady thought she saw him last week, but that was before he went missing, she said she has a lot of stray cats around her farm, and is going to keep an eye out, and of course I started to cry again,. back home and feel down again, my husband is sick me going on about it, so I have to let it all out here. if he is up at that farm with other cats, why is he not coming home because its not that far from me. I don't know how much more I can take, I couldn't go out every day looking, as its taking over my whole life at the moment, I talk about nothing else xx


Your husband is sick of you going on .very strange .I would be so upset if anything happened to my brambles and I'm a man .


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

I thinks its because my every minute of every day is consumed with jasper, he misses him, but not the way I miss him , I work from home and jasper is always around my feet annoying me, meowing for no reason , now I would do anything to hear that meow again,. I just cant focus on anything at the minute and my husband hates to see me upset, so I'm trying now to not talk about it as much to him. so its good to rant here xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

TriTri said:


> Was he wearing a collar? Just thinking about the stuck on a branch thing, so know if to rule that one out or not?


Not quite sure why you are pushing this. Sensible people would ensure their cats wear quick release collars so this sort of thing wouldn't happen anyway.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

I did try the quick release collars with my other two cats, but they always came home with the gone, , tried a few times but same thing happened


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

sharontag said:


> I did try the quick release collars with my other two cats, but they always came home with the gone, , tried a few times but same thing happened


Yep, me too. Gave up in the end as lost 5 collars in a week once. Also with a cat called Jasper.

Hope your Jasper comes home.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

OP I know it's really hard when they go missing as you wonder where they are and if they are OK all the time.

But worrying yourself won't help Jasper. Turn your worry into action. Put posters up everywhere, go round all your neighbours and have a chat, get them involved in looking out for him. Personally ask them to check sheds etc and notify you as soon as they have a sighting or even think they do. Ask them to ask their friends and neighbour's. Speak to dog owners and dog walkers in the area. Some walk their dogs in quieter times and may see cats out and about.

Ask anyone who is feeding a stray cat to het in touch, it doesn't matter whether they think it's yours or not, you can eliminate each one. What you need is a rough location.

Ask about and see if anyone knows of someone that likes to feed or take in stray cats. If so have a friendly chat and ask them to keep a look out.

Ask your local radio station whether you can do a piece about him.

Contact vets, local council roadsweepers, rescues and pet shops and ask if they would keep a look out.

He's out there somewhere and no news is most definitely good news.

Just to make clear cats don't think if their homes the same way as a dog or human might. Although they are domesticated they still think like wild creatures. For cats resources are important: a source of food, shelter and water. They will love their humans very much and be very happy at home and with their family but if not in that setting g then their wild instinct can take over which means they might not necessarily head for home or come to you if outside their usual situation where they see you.

Although he is neutered he is still a young cat and will be curious, impetuous and likely up to mischief. If he has a feral background he will not have a problem surviving out in the wilds. If he is friendly he will also be happy to persuade people to feed him.

That's not to say he wants to stay away but cats live in the here and now so will be getting on with making do in his current situation.

He no doubt will be somewhere close. The tricky bit for you will be locating him then once done so getting him home again.

So the first step is to locate where he is hanging out. That's the hard and stressful part for you. Once you have tracked him down to an area then you can figure out how to get him, be it trapping, taking out food and coaxing him to you or asking a neighbour who he is visiting to shut him in.

The farm is a good place to start. Perhaps you could ask to watch the cats from a distance when the farmer is feeding them to see if he is joining in.

Chances are he will turn up out of the blue wondering what all the fuss is about.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@kittih yes I have done all those things, just found lanes there didn't even know were there, I found a house that said he had ferals he fed every morning, but none of them were tabbys. but I have left a flyer with my number etc. I have left flyers now 1 mile radius, it will be in the paper next Tuesday, its over facebook. rang vets etc, council, no dead animals lifted. you would wonder why after spending 6 months with me, he suddenly had to leave and not come back. I have 2 other cats, and he was the boss, even though he is the youngest. ! thankyou so much for all you advice , it really helps xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@kittih also another lady not far said she thinks she saw him 3 weeks ago, cus she can remember saying to someone how beautiful the cat was, and very different, so he had been over that direction, and she is keeping her eye out as well. we live in a development that is surrounded by fields and some forrest like places with streams. so it is really impossible to go through every part of this country, but I did a good job today, just back again, after leaving more flyers xx


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

The more you can work out his territory they more you can narrow down where he might be so those sighting before he went missing really help.

Young cats or even older ones can get carried away exploring and lose their way or maybe frightened and run somewhere they are not so familiar with. You are doing all the right things.. hope you find him soon.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Awww @sharontag, you come here and talk to us all you want. If it's helping then that's all that matters. I think men just deal with situations differently to women and it's probably upsetting him aswell knowing and seeing how much you are hurting xx

Don't be hard on yourself though. I think how you are feeling is completely normal. I'm positive I'd be exactly the same as you and there wouldn't be a minute of the day where I would want to talk about him and talk about him missing. I'm sure literally everyone person I'd come into contact with would be hearing about it too if it was me. There's nothing wrong with that and anyone who has had a pet they love more than life will feel exactly the same as you do so don't beat urself up or be embarrassed about being upset in front of them when you tell them of him. Even the ones who haven't had a pet in their life if they have a heart then they will understand and be sympathetic xxx

Please take care of yourself and keep the faith and belief that he will come home. There's still hope and as the saying goes, no news is good news xx

Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@sharontag, I was relieved to see kittih refer in her post to the fact that Jasper is neutered. I must have missed that being mentioned in your posts, and it had suddenly occurred to me to check with you.

However even a neutered young male can sometimes take it into his head to go wandering, in spite of having a good home.

Many years ago I had a neutered male cat who from about a year old began disappearing for a week or more at a time. He was a terrific hunter - mice, rats, baby rabbits. He always came home from his trips looking thin and scruffy, and always very pleased to see us. Then he would eat a big meal, sleep non stop for about 24 hours and hardly stir from the house for several days.

At that time we were living in a rural area with two farms near us, fields all around, and about a mile from any public roads. The access road to our house was only used by a few houses and was twisty so vehicles never drove fast.

Whenever my cat didn't come back for his supper we started looking for him next day, for hours at a time. I was just like you, I could think of nothing else, couldn't wait to get home from work and start the search again. It was very worrying not knowing what had happened to him, especially the first time he disappeared. I must have walked miles back and forth over the fields. My OH too.

I went to the farms and enquired, left photos of my cat with my phone number on the back. The farmers said they hadn't seen him.

Only on one of the many occasions over the years we searched for him did we find him. It was a time when he'd had been missing only a few days. My OH was calling him outside one of the farmer's barns and suddenly my cat jumped down from the top of a haystack, ran up to my OH greeting him happily. He then followed my OH home across the fields and ate a hearty meal. But two days later he disappeared again.

We never found out where he went, apart from that one time. We always checked the barns after that when he disappeared, but he was never there again.

I am not saying don't look for him, as I think you should. We always did, on the off chance he would hear us calling, or sense (as I believe cats do) that we wanted him home. But I think it's important not to let yourself despair, but to keep the hope alive and tell yourself that he will come home, or let himself be found, when he is ready.

I really do sympathise very much with what you are going through. xx Please come and talk to us any time you want to. There is nearly always someone on line here to chat to.


----------



## Jam d (Jul 15, 2017)

sharontag said:


> my gorgeous 9 month old tabby boy is missing now for 6 days. he never goes away for more than a few hours. I am distraught, I have done everything that the sites say to to, I cant eat or sleep and have a pain in my heart thinking that he could be hurt somewhere, I cant stop crying, he was a rescue cat that had lived feral for the first 2 months, but the vet caught him in time and he is now the most affectionate cat. he comes to bed with me and wakes me in the mornings, I miss him so much and just know that if he could get home he would come home because he follows me everywhere. my heart is breaking


That's awful, I hope and pray he comes back to u, he's stunning. Let us know. X


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

chillminx said:


> @sharontag, I was relieved to see kittih refer in her post to the fact that Jasper is neutered. I must have missed that being mentioned in your posts, and it had suddenly occurred to me to check with you.
> 
> However even a neutered young male can sometimes take it into his head to go wandering, in spite of having a good home.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@chillminx thank you so much for your kind and reassuring words. they have really helped. I'm gonna go back out shortly when its dark, our place would be abit like yours, we live in a development but there are farms and fields and forests all around, so its really hard to get all over. I would be happy if I thought he was with other cats having a good time and then comes home, its just I'm so afraid he is all on his own somewhere. also he looks so different, he looks a bit like a Bengal in day light and I'm so afraid someone will feed him and keep him, . even with the micro chip if someone has him for a while and takes him to the vet for any reason, the vets would have no reason to check for microchip as they would think it was their pet xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you already contacted all the vets in your area to see if a cat of his description has been taken in for treatment? It'd be worth taking in a photo of him for them to keep handy.

Don't be afraid of contacting the same people e.g. vets, every few weeks to remind them he is still missing. 

Hoping that tonight may be the night you find him x


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@chillminx yes I have contacted all the vets, so they know, I will keep ringing them every week xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

this is jasper when chilled lol xx


----------



## pfcpompeysarah (Nov 7, 2017)

I know what you are going through, my last cat managed to escape out the bedroom window one summers day and he was just the most loving, person-like cat you could ever find and a bit of a scaredy cat, I was convinced he would have come to harm. I woke up two nights in a row after about a week of him being missing and it was like I could hear crying (and I NEVER wake up at night!!) and I looked out the bedroom window and he was outside our gate with other kitties, by the time I dashed downstairs and opened the door he had gone, then the next night for some reason I got up and went into the conservatory at the back of the house, and lo and behold, there he was in next doors garden chasing butterflies with another cat, I called him and that time he came running back into the house and I was soooo happy!! Your kitty might be nearer than you think, night time is definitely the best time to have a wander to see if you can spot him. Good luck.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@pfcpompeysarah aww that is great news that he came back, what age would he have been roughly ? iv walked out at night time, the only thing is where we live when you go out of our development the roads are very windy, as they are in country, so its dangerous, but I did go last night at 12, was going again tonight but its lashing down with rain now. so at least I know that he was missing over the week, mines a week tomorrow xx


----------



## pfcpompeysarah (Nov 7, 2017)

My kitty was about 8 when he went missing for that long, although he had been out overnight at the age of yours a couple of times and had luckily come back, but that was the first time he was gone for what seemed like forever. I just contacted all the local cat shelter groups (who were fab and I had several calls from people saying they had spotted a similar cat in their road etc), vets, put flyers through doors, did the walk around block and up the roads while looking under cars, I called him at night every night before I went to bed, but it was literally chance that found him so close by so don't lose hope, he's probably just fancied an adventure! Great kitty name by the way, that's what we have called our new tabby kitten


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

I’ve also had a cat go missing, it was only for a couple of days but I know exactly how you feel, it was the only thing I could think about. She eventually came bursting through the cat flap one night and ran upstairs when she heard my voice. She was soaking wet on top but her tummy was dry, and this was in summer with no rain during the time she had been out so I have no idea what she got up to. She’s very nosey though so I reckon she got into somebody’s garage. During that time I reassured myself by remembering that she is a rescue cat who had fended for herself for a long time before being taken to the rescue. If Jasper was feral before, he will know how to look after himself. Really hoping he comes home soon and that he’s just having an amazing adventure somewhere x


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Pavonine thankyou , yes that's the only thing that's keeping me sane, is that hopefully he can fend for himself out there, it is so cold here now. I just hope he is not all alone somewhere not knowing how to get home, that's what keeps running through my mind , especially at night when I cant sleep xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Not quite sure why you are pushing this. Sensible people would ensure their cats wear quick release collars so this sort of thing wouldn't happen anyway.


There are more non quick release collars sold today than quick release collars, and this sort of thing does happen a lot. I've known 3 cats get stuck up trees by collars for several days and heard of many others that firemen & the general public have had to get down. Vets have also told me that they see it a lot. Am trying to cover all possibilities and not pushing anything. As for sensible people ensuring their cats wear quick release collars, those same sensible people also discover they come off very easily and often give up on them, including yourself & sharontag, so some of the millions of non quick release tags being sold today are to people that have given up on the quick release collars.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

chillminx said:


> @sharontag, I was relieved to see kittih refer in her post to the fact that Jasper is neutered. I must have missed that being mentioned in your posts, and it had suddenly occurred to me to check with you.
> 
> However even a neutered young male can sometimes take it into his head to go wandering, in spite of having a good home.
> 
> ...


@chillminx 's experience with her cat was similar to my own. My female who got taken in by the neighbour for 6 weeks used to love going wandering in the summer months. I am in a rural area adjoining woodland arable fields and a large park (sort of country park). We have a high cat density in my locality and my girl liked to get away from them all by exploring the woods fields and park. I had a rough idea where she went and if I went for a walk she would sometimes come and sometimes not. It took me about 7 years before I identified her exact territory and routes. Before I found these out I would go out looking for her sometimes armed with food and if she was nearby when I called she would pop out of some bushes (usually after a couple of "I'm coming! miaows) and have a cuddle and a bite to eat. Sometimes she was a bit more than half a mile away as the cat or crow runs /flies. When she found me she would either trot home with me like a dog at my side or I would leave her and walk home and most times she would be sitting on the door stop waiting. If I didn't pop out to find her regularly she would quite happily stay away for days.

What eventually helped me understand her behaviour was I bought a gpaws tracker which records GPS signals and put it on her collar. It then tracked her position and movement over a 24 to 48 hour period and I could down load it when she came home.

What was interesting was it showed me how far she roamed (quite far), where she slept or rested (usually the same spots), what she was doing (lots of short movements and changes of direction associated with long wild grass related to hunting) and very interestingly that she would do a circuit of her territory then come home, hang out outside for half an hour to a few hours then wander off again. I found she and I often missed each other with her hanging about near the house when I was deep asleep or had just left for work. I also found the spot she holed up for long periods which was inside a locked compound owned by the maintenance crew of the country park. Often if I stood outside the compound and called her she would pop out. It really did save time looking for her.

OP I suppose what I am trying to explain with my story is that like chillminx's cat it may be that your young lad is hunting and exploring and may well be coming near to home on his circuits around his territory. When you do find him he may end up being like our cats and permanent explorers.

I don't know whether it is feasible but you could get a cheap infrared camera and set it up to record your garden. Sometimes wildlife groups might be happy to loan you a wildlife trail camera or you could ask if anyone in the area has one you could borrow.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

kittih said:


> @chillminx 's experience with her cat was similar to my own. My female who got taken in by the neighbour for 6 weeks used to love going wandering in the summer months. I am in a rural area adjoining woodland arable fields and a large park (sort of country park). We have a high cat density in my locality and my girl liked to get away from them all by exploring the woods fields and park. I had a rough idea where she went and if I went for a walk she would sometimes come and sometimes not. It took me about 7 years before I identified her exact territory and routes. Before I found these out I would go out looking for her sometimes armed with food and if she was nearby when I called she would pop out of some bushes (usually after a couple of "I'm coming! miaows) and have a cuddle and a bite to eat. Sometimes she was a bit more than half a mile away as the cat or crow runs /flies. When she found me she would either trot home with me like a dog at my side or I would leave her and walk home and most times she would be sitting on the door stop waiting. If I didn't pop out to find her regularly she would quite happily stay away for days.
> 
> What eventually helped me understand her behaviour was I bought a gpaws tracker which records GPS signals and put it on her collar. It then tracked her position and movement over a 24 to 48 hour period and I could down load it when she came home.
> 
> ...


That's so clever. Never in a million years would I have thought of gps tracking or infrared cameras. Pray that I never have to but this is why I love this forum, I have picked up lots from reading posts here xx


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> That's so clever. Never in a million years would I have thought of gps tracking or infrared cameras. Pray that I never have to but this is why I love this forum, I have picked up lots from reading posts here xx


This is what one of her wanders looked like. You can plot her position at any point in time but this was the whole period...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

kittih said:


> This is what one of her wanders looked like. You can plot her position at any point in time but this was the whole period...
> 
> View attachment 333961


Literally stunned! Look at the area she covered. I can't believe it.

That's amazing tho, thanks for showing it to me. Fab to see how it works - thank you xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

That's class! I'm super impressed . Keep looking at it lol xx


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> That's class! I'm super impressed . Keep looking at it lol xx


Haha. That's just her local one. From edge to edge it's about 200 metres wide by 100 meters high.

She used to go for long long jaunts out to the right but as those maps have identifying features I can't post them. 

Edited to add that this was her territory patrol route. It goes from midnight till 7 am. It shows her popping back to the front door at regular intervals for a nap then setting off again. This area is general territory for all of the cats with communal scent points.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kittih said:


> This is what one of her wanders looked like. You can plot her position at any point in time but this was the whole period...
> 
> View attachment 333961


One of mine makes a similar pic. But then she started losing her collar so I stopped using it. It did show that one night she swam a canal so not sure how accurate it is


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

TriTri said:


> There are more non quick release collars sold today than quick release collars, and this sort of thing does happen a lot. I've known 3 cats get stuck up trees by collars for several days and heard of many others that firemen & the general public have had to get down. Vets have also told me that they see it a lot. Am trying to cover all possibilities and not pushing anything. As for sensible people ensuring their cats wear quick release collars, those same sensible people also discover they come off very easily and often give up on them, including yourself & sharontag, so some of the millions of non quick release tags being sold today are to people that have given up on the quick release collars.


When the release collars kept coming off, I did not swap to non release. As I plainly understand that the collars are getting caught - why would I make it so she could get stuck?

I don't think you need to be telling horror stories on a thread where someone is worried about the whereabouts of their cat. Feel free to do it elsewhere if that floats your boat.

FWIW I've never heard of a single cat stuck in a tree by it's collar. And my OH is a tree surgeon.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Clairabella wow that is amazing what she covered ! to be honest it doesn't seem to be the same over here as it is in England when cats go missing. I know my neighbours probabaly think I'm not wise, as most of them don't have cats. I had been looking up a tracker this week as I'm so afraid now my other cats will go, but they are on a collar ? my cats wont keep a collar on, and I don't like to put them too tight so they cant get them off incase they get caught on something. do they come on collars, its a pity they didn't invent a micro chip that tells you where your cat is, even if something bad has happended at least we could find them and bring them home instead of lying out there xx


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

sharontag said:


> @Clairabella wow that is amazing what she covered ! to be honest it doesn't seem to be the same over here as it is in England when cats go missing. I know my neighbours probabaly think I'm not wise, as most of them don't have cats. I had been looking up a tracker this week as I'm so afraid now my other cats will go, but they are on a collar ? my cats wont keep a collar on, and I don't like to put them too tight so they cant get them off incase they get caught on something. do they come on collars, its a pity they didn't invent a micro chip that tells you where your cat is, even if something bad has happended at least we could find them and bring them home instead of lying out there xx


Hi it was me that posted about the tracker  The one mine used went on her collar. I only let her wear it for a few hours to start with to minimise the chance of the collar loss and to get data. To be honest it was a risk that I might lose it. Even with my name and address and if found please return label on it. I decided in the end of was more important to know whether my can went anywhere near roads or other dangerous areas and exactly where she liked to hang out. I appreciate not everyone is in the position to do this.

There are other trackers out there these days. Most have to be quite large due to gps technology and need a line of sight with the satellites.

Sometimes you get jumps eg over a canal or building where the satellite data wasn't available for a few way points eg due to trees or overhangs from buildings bridges etc so it looks like the cat is a super hero.  overall though it does give an accurate view especially if you get lots of data you can build up patterns of behaviour.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@kittih - a tracker (for a wandering cat) is an excellent idea! If only such things had been around 30 years ago I would definitely have got one for my wandering cat. I can see what a huge help it would have been to have known his usual routes when I went out to search for him.  .


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope you find your cat. It is such a horrible time for you.

One of my outies (born feral but getter tamer) came home today. She had been missing for 6 days, sauntered home like she’d never been away. I’ve aged 10 years. Naughty Lottie.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Jaf aww I'm so glad your wee cat came home, it is an awful time, if I just knew he was ok, and if he was having a good time I would be fine, or if he came back as if nothing happened I would know to expect it again, he has never been away for more than 2 hours at a time, and always wakes me in the morning. its so cold here gives -2 tonight. xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Yourself and Jasper are still very much in my thoughts @sharontag xxx

Any leads at all following your search yesterday? Xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Clairabella no nothing at all, I was out again today and walked a different way and put flyers through doors. I'm gonna go out again around 9 tonight. we live in a development that is surrounded by fields and trees swamps etc. so impossible to go for miles through these. he has just vanished into thin air, no one has seen him, I just wish I could find him safe and sound or his wee body that I could then get back to normality. thankyou so much for thinking of us xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sharontag said:


> @Clairabella no nothing at all, I was out again today and walked a different way and put flyers through doors. I'm gonna go out again around 9 tonight. we live in a development that is surrounded by fields and trees swamps etc. so impossible to go for miles through these. he has just vanished into thin air, no one has seen him, I just wish I could find him safe and sound or his wee body that I could then get back to normality. thankyou so much for thinking of us xx


@sharontag

Any sort of an update for us? Xxx

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MilleD said:


> FWIW I've never heard of a single cat stuck in a tree by it's collar.


A previous vet of ours, rather a sardonic old sod told me seriously: 'I have never in my life seen a cat's skeleton up a tree.''


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Praying that when Sharontag logs in here that she will say she has been quiet because her beautiful boy has come home xx that would be the best news ever Xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Clairabella no news at all , I really don't know what else to do, iv been out searching for a week now, and to be honest I don't think that's gonna help. I'm only making myself worse everytime I come home with no news. do I just sit and wait now ? and keep ringing vets every week, facebook , and maybe advert in the paper every few weeks? cant stop myself wandering where he is, if he is ok xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I wish I had some advice for you :,-( 

So sorry to hear that he isn't home yet xx 

Do you know what, someone local to me lost their pug a week ago. Well needless to say the pic of her pug has been 'shared' like crazy on Facebook. She has kept sharing it and reposting it, I'm literally talking like 3 times a day the owner has shared it. Without everyone else sharing it. Well the moral to my story is I've taken more notice of that missing dog than any other dog because I've seen that poster every single time I've logged onto Facebook and if nothing else, I'd say the owner has got the word out well and truly and no doubt will be fresh in every1s mind because to be straight about it we have seen it circulated to death on Facebook. So I'd say do the same, keep it fresh in people's mind. It's the best missing ad I've ever seen for effect! It has certainly succeeded in making people aware and getting the word out there xxx 

Wish I could be of more help to you xx 

I was reading posts from Krystals post this afternoon, remember her cat came home after 5 months. Hold onto hope xxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Jasper.

I have everything crossed that you find him.

I wonder if @Smuge has any other ideas on where to post/get info out there as he is in NI as well I believe.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Clairabella thankyou, I wont give up hope, all I can do is wait, and if anyone else has any ideas of what I can do, please let me know.xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

MilleD said:


> When the release collars kept coming off, I did not swap to non release. As I plainly understand that the collars are getting caught - why would I make it so she could get stuck?
> 
> I don't think you need to be telling horror stories on a thread where someone is worried about the whereabouts of their cat. Feel free to do it elsewhere if that floats your boat.
> 
> FWIW I've never heard of a single cat stuck in a tree by it's collar. And my OH is a tree surgeon.


Oh look! It's Page 10 of the current December 17 edition of Your Cat. Will you be bullying them too accusing them of telling horror stories? I'd like this cat found & if planting the seed as to various possibilities (not intending to scare in any way, shape or form) and it helps find this cat,what's the problem? I suggest you read the paragraph below to the left, also written with good intentions.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@sharontag

Don't give up! Keep on with the paper, keep knocking doors, keep putting up posters, keep ringing Vets. Keep checking neighbours garages. So many times it turns out the cats have been locked in somewhere!

Willing your little one a safe journey home. Big hugs to you ((()))


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> So sorry to hear about Jasper.
> 
> I have everything crossed that you find him.
> 
> I wonder if @Smuge has any other ideas on where to post/get info out there as he is in NI as well I believe.


I think its just the same sites, but sadly less people use them

You could try Pet FBI https://www.facebook.com/Pets.Found.By.Internet.NI/


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

TriTri said:


> Oh look! It's Page 10 of the current December 17 edition of Your Cat. Will you be bullying them too accusing them of telling horror stories? I'd like this cat found & if planting the seed as to various possibilities (not intending to scare in any way, shape or form) and it helps find this cat,what's the problem? I suggest you read the paragraph below to the left, also written with good intentions.
> View attachment 334377


Not the place for this argument. But the 'bullying' chestnut eh? Well done.

You plainly haven't read the story as this has NOTHING to do with a cat getting stuck because of it's collar. Which is what you were saying could have happened. For days.

I said that I had never heard of a cat being caught by it's collar. Which I still stand by.

My OH has indeed rescued cats from trees, but not because they were caught by their collar.

The poor cat that has gone missing isn't even wearing a collar. I'm really not sure what your point is.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about your lovely cat, it really is an owner's worst nightmare. I don't have any advice I'm sorry but it sounds like you are doing all you can. So many cats go on adventures and return, I'm praying that's the case and that he is back very soon x


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Smuge hi thanks for that, I just put the details on that site. how long was your cat missing for and where abouts in northern Ireland are you,


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

sharontag said:


> @Smuge hi thanks for that, I just put the details on that site. how long was your cat missing for and where abouts in northern Ireland are you,


Thankfully Tali has never left the house, I just know of that site, they have helped a lot of people.

near Lisburn


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Fingers crossed for you @sharontag xxx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Smuge ok thanks, I'm up here in tyrone, mile away coalisland.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear your cat is missing I know how it feels as Jiggs disappeared for 21 days two years ago. Hoping he reappears soon.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Gallifreyangirl thankyou, did your jiggs come home by himself ? and do you know where he was, ? its awful the not knowing, all things run through your mind. at least if he as found and he wasn't alive, I could grieve properly and learn to cope with it. xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

@sharontag you have my thoughts and best wishes, I so hope your baby comes home soon. My old cat went missing once. I know how you feel and how devastating it is. I can still picture her little face when one day having been missing for about 10 days she popped up at out back door (it was one of those glass plated ones), meowing to be let in. I thought I'd lost her forever. I can still remember that moment and how I cried and cried with relief.

I so hop you get to experience that soon. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@LJC675 thankyou so much, you are so lucky, I would give anything for that to happen thankyou for you lovely words xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2017)

So sorry to read about your missing cat. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Maybe my tales below will give you a little hope?

About 30 yrs ago one of my Toms used to go missing for a week at a time, regularly. We got used to it. One time we were doing a boot sale over a mile from home and he just trotted past.

More recently, about 3 yrs ago in November, one of our young girls, 11 months old, went missing. Completely out of character. We did over a hundred laminated flyers on lamp posts, and hundreds more leaflets through letterboxes. Flyers in every vet and pet shop within miles, and walking the streets with torches every evening. Every website we could find and facebook had her details. Knocked on every door within 1/2 mile of our house asking for garages / sheds to be checked. We stopped the street walking after 8 days. On the 11th day, at 4.00AM, we were loading the car for an early start event, we heard a wimper from the bushes in the front garden. Our girl had come home! Even though she'd never been out the front of our house, only the back garden which is land-locked, she found her way home. Here claws were worn down to the pads where she'd been locked in somewhere and tried to claw her way out.

All our 5 cats now wear Loc8tor trackers on their collars. Not as good as the GPS ones, but with the hand unit they can be found if they're within 100 yrds.

Wishing you a similar outcome.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@GPTC thankyou for story, that has given me some hope and your wee girl went missing in November as well. its sooo cold . today is the 10th day, just went for a walk again, no sign. no one has even saw him.but around us there are so many fields . its just such a horrible feeling every minute of every day, as soon as I wake up I remember and feel sick, I just keep telling my self, if he is ok and can get home , he will, but its the not knowing that I'm really struggling with. totally out of character as he always came to bed with me, and this one night , he didn't , he went out, and never returned xx


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

sharontag said:


> this is jasper when chilled lol xx


Oh wow what a lovely boy, I had a cat just like him when I was little called Tiddles. I cant imagine what you must be going through it must be harrowing I would be beside myself if Molly went missing, I understand how badly your heart must be hurting right now, praying that you find him or that he comes home. xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Eleora thankyou, its awful, its the not knowing what happened to him and my mind is thinking of all these horrible things that may have happened, would just love him to come in the catflap again xx


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

sharontag said:


> @Eleora thankyou, its awful, its the not knowing what happened to him and my mind is thinking of all these horrible things that may have happened, would just love him to come in the catflap again xx


Oh yes I know I would be the same, Molly is the light in my life I understand how much you love him and the pain in your heart must be unbearable, we can hope and pray your gorgeous little angel comes home.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

sharontag said:


> @Gallifreyangirl thankyou, did your jiggs come home by himself ? and do you know where he was, ? its awful the not knowing, all things run through your mind. at least if he as found and he wasn't alive, I could grieve properly and learn to cope with it. xx


He came back one day on his own finally a lot thinner than he had been. We believe he went round the corner saw a cardboard box in a garage and couldn't resist and got locked in, when he finally got out we think he went of to another area he wasn't familiar with and got confused and lost. I only know this from sightings we had from facebook and putting leaflets through peoples doors. I know how it feels its not the knowing part that is the worst part and Jiggs was missing on the February when it was snowing. We ended up walking round the local area when we had sightings and we believe the smell of us walking one day made him find his way home. Jiggs now has a locator on so we can try and locate him if he goes missing. Fortunately he has not wondered so far since coming back and seems to be hibernation mode at the moment.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

what makes It worse, is when you have it in the paper and you get bogus callers ringing, that's all I need. don't think I can do much more only wait, iv been out everyday, night now for 10 nights and no sign at all, some neighbours have never even seen him before he disappeared. . I just feel as if I'm letting him down if I'm not doing anything. if someone has him and feeding him and like him and want to keep him they are not gonna go the vet to check for microchip. devastated, lost, gutted xx


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

sharontag said:


> what makes It worse, is when you have it in the paper and you get bogus callers ringing, that's all I need. don't think I can do much more only wait, iv been out everyday, night now for 10 nights and no sign at all, some neighbours have never even seen him before he disappeared. . I just feel as if I'm letting him down if I'm not doing anything. if someone has him and feeding him and like him and want to keep him they are not gonna go the vet to check for microchip. devastated, lost, gutted xx


If some one has him they might not think to do a microchip check. It surprises me how many posts we get from people who have "adopted" a cat and haven't a clue about microchips, even established pet owners. Often when encouraged to get them checked they discover who their owner is.

My girl wasn't checked until she became too much to cope with (she took after me ) and not because they thought to do it but because they took her for rehoming.

In my case the people kept her in (which corresponded to when to me she vanished). In time they would have let her out again and when they did she would have been straight round to see me or at least would have kept coming to my house and I would eventually would have seen her.

So if someone has your boy don't give up hope.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@kittih how long was your cat missing when you stopped walking the roads day and night ? iv been out in rain, snow, wind, ice with no sign xx


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

I keep checking this thread hoping for good news, sorry he hasn’t come home yet. Keeping everything crossed he comes back soon x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Pavonine said:


> I keep checking this thread hoping for good news, sorry he hasn't come home yet. Keeping everything crossed he comes back soon x


Me too. Sending good vibes for his return.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Just checking! Xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Me too, so hoping for good news for you.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

sharontag said:


> what makes It worse, is when you have it in the paper and you get bogus callers ringing, that's all I need. don't think I can do much more only wait, iv been out everyday, night now for 10 nights and no sign at all, some neighbours have never even seen him before he disappeared. . I just feel as if I'm letting him down if I'm not doing anything. if someone has him and feeding him and like him and want to keep him they are not gonna go the vet to check for microchip. devastated, lost, gutted xx


I think I'd advise to keep posting on things like Facebook etc in your area, even if you don't have the strength to keep physically looking.

People have very short social media memories IME.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Just read this thread for the first time. I hope you find him soon. x 

My friends cat went missing a few months ago. He turned up several weeks later, a bit thinner but healthy otherwise. I know a few people whose cats have gone missing and returned. There have been several stories on cats on here going missing for a while and returning, including one which went missing for months!! 

Don't give up hope. x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Just checking hoping he returns soon.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

no sign today, 12 days now xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Gallifreyangirl thankyou, I would give anything for him to walk through the cat flap ! cant even look forward to xmas 12 days now, xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Jackie C thankyou for you kind words, I'm devastated, to me if he could get home, he would be home, 12 days now and its so cold xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

everyone has been so positive, and everytime time I read the posts, for that small amount of time I feel hope, but then I read about all the hundreds of cats that go missing and never return, and my heart sinks again, .at least if he were found and it wasn't good news I could try to accept it and move on, but every minute of every day I cant get his wee face out of my head, he adored me, followed me everywhere, and to me, if he could get home, he would be home xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Aww I do feel for you, maybe he is snuggled up with a lovely cat lover, he is so pretty, many would want to love him, only because he doesn’t know his way home.

I have a Tom cat who turned up 3 years ago, I reported him everywhere! Local Vets, posters etc, no one came forward. He is a full Tom and no way am I able to pick him up. I feed him every day, twice a day, he has igloos in the barns, he has wormer and flee drops the same time as my other cars, I love him. Hope this gives you comfort. 


I will get my friends at church to prey harder for his return.

Keep faith my lovely. Xx


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

sharontag said:


> everyone has been so positive, and everytime time I read the posts, for that small amount of time I feel hope, but then I read about all the hundreds of cats that go missing and never return, and my heart sinks again, .at least if he were found and it wasn't good news I could try to accept it and move on, but every minute of every day I cant get his wee face out of my head, he adored me, followed me everywhere, and to me, if he could get home, he would be home xx


Iys the not knowing that's the worst I think.

In answer to your question in my case I was out looking everyday for 3 weeks then started not to go out every day from then. However my situation was a little different. My girl was about 8 years old when she went missing and had always gone out for a wander and would sometimes be away for two days then pop home especially in the summer when the mice were out playing. So at first I didn't worry so much. I was sure she would just turn up like she normally did. After a few days I wondered whether she had got locked in somewhere and started asking neighbours to search sheds. At this time I also called all the vets council and rescue places in case someone had taken her there (though they would have checked for a chip). At 7 days I knew that this wasn't a normal wander and there was some reason she wasn't coming back. I think I had less concern that she was just living wild and had got lost as she had been patrolling her territory for 8 years so I knew it was some human action that had caused it but didn't know if she had been locked in somewhere, taken or "adopted". It turned out it was the latter 

For me I guess it was lucky my girls was set in her ways and after happily cuddling with her "new" family for a few weeks decided that was enough now thanks I want to go back out. Had they let her she would have come straight home I have no doubt. As it was they just got annoyed so took her to be rehomed and I got my cat back.

There is a reasonably high chance I think that your kitty has been "adopted". The problem is I it doesn't occur to them to check for a chip or look for owners you are then reliant on your kitty managing to get out and get back to you. The only way to overcome this is lots and lots of messages about his loss everywhere you can think of. I hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Any advice I could offer has been said I would be knocking on doors but I think that has already been said .I do hope he comes home for you .in a way I'm lucky with my brambles she doesn't go far .but she did go to the top of the road to day which is eight doors away and I started panicking shouting her back .2 minutes later this long haired black thing shot threw the door and nearly tripped me up lol.she's so nervous of other people and noise which is a good thing I suppose .hope you get some good news soon


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@kittih I think your right, and I have all these visions of him wanting to come home. over here in northern Ireland there doesn't seem to be as much help as over in England. my nearest rspca is Belfast 40 miles away, there are no cat re-homing shelters near me, I have contacted the ones that I know, but all they have said is that if he is bought in he will be checked for a chip. but I was reading frankies story about Dani, and they didn't check for a chip there. I'm just so afraid who ever has him are quite far away, and they keep him, but he cant find his way home because it is too far away. he disappeared between 1.30 am and 6 am, he ALWAYS was here waking me at 6 for breakfast, as I used to get up, feed the cats and go back to bed or I wouldn't have got peace. so not a lot of people would have been about, not even cars. my head is wrecked xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi sharontag, I have been on rightmove zooming in on gardens & looking in homes near you for your dear cat. I thought I would also view cats in animal rescue centres in Tyrone & found a tabby, it's a long shot, but don't suppose it's yours?


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@TriTri hi thankyou for taking the time to look, no that's not my cat. thankyou anyway. how do you do the zooming bit at nighttime, I'm abit slow on this.xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@TriTri I actually have him as missing on the grove animal shelter, iv rang them, they are about 28 mile from me, xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm starting now to feel guilt, my wee jasper had a hard start to life, he was born feral, living behind a block of flats behind the m1 motorway, he lived like that with his only surviving brother, and his mum, . the local vets trapped them and rescued them, neutered the mum and set her free, they did this just in time for jasper as you could not tell he was feral, he is the most effectionate cat, mummys boy. I feel as if iv let him down, I'm just hoping that because he has feral blood, he can look after himself wherever he is, but cant understand why he wont come home for his cuddles and chicken. having a bad day today, so I'm just blurting it all out here. xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that your boy still isn't home! Please don't give up hope.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

sharontag said:


> I'm starting now to feel guilt, my wee jasper had a hard start to life, he was born feral, living behind a block of flats behind the m1 motorway, he lived like that with his only surviving brother, and his mum, . the local vets trapped them and rescued them, neutered the mum and set her free, they did this just in time for jasper as you could not tell he was feral, he is the most effectionate cat, mummys boy. I feel as if iv let him down, I'm just hoping that because he has feral blood, he can look after himself wherever he is, but cant understand why he wont come home for his cuddles and chicken. having a bad day today, so I'm just blurting it all out here. xx


I know its much easier to say than do (I felt awful for letting Tali get a virus even though there was bugger all I could have done) but you really shouldn't blame yourself


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

My old boy was like your Jasper born feral and I found him in my garden when he was about 8 weeks. He is a total cuddle puss. However if he needed to he could absolutely survive well in the wild. He was an avid hunter when he was younger and at times would spend days away living happily in the wild outdoors. If he is out in the wilds I am sure he is doing fine. It always amazed me that my boy would find somewhere cosy and dry when the weather was horrible.

If he is out in the wild then it's possible survival and feral instinct has taken over. It doesn't mean he doesn't live you or want to come home. But as cats live in the moment he would just be getting on with his present situation. My old girl would happily stay out and I would have to remind her that she had a home too. Once home she would be just as before.

You could try leaving articles with your scent outside some where covered so if he comes across them that will trigger his oh yes I have a home memory.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Another friend of mine's cat went missing about a month ago - turned out he'd made himself comfortable only two streets away! 

Cats aren't daft (well, yes they are), but they like basic warmth and food. I bet he's currently got both, and can't be bothered to move.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

TriTri said:


> Hi sharontag, I have been on rightmove zooming in on gardens & looking in homes near you for your dear cat. I thought I would also view cats in animal rescue centres in Tyrone & found a tabby, it's a long shot, but don't suppose it's yours?
> View attachment 334601


@TriTri that's such a lovely thing to do for @sharontag xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Clairabella I know, lovely thing to do , to take the time, I would love to know how to do what @TriTri did, as I would do this every night xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm the same, I haven't got a clue either. I'm hopeless with anything like that @sharontag

I'm sure TriTri will talk you through xx

Any leads at all with finding your Jasper? Xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

no leads at all ! it was in our local county paper on Tuesday, and they put a colour photo for me, apart from a few hoax phone calls, there wasn't a single call, I sat in tears tonight when I saw somewhere on facebook about bringing cats in out of the cold, that some had frozen to death. its -4 here tonight, I just cant get him out of my mind . everyone is trying to cheer me up and I'm really trying to put a brave smile on, but when I get by myself I just cry thinking about him. xx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Really sorry that someone would be low enough to make hoax calls


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

My heart breaks for you :,-( 

Maybe he's in someone's shed or even someone has taken him in for now and is feeding him and taking care of him until he is reunited with you. The stories you read, obviously it makes you aware of what could happen but they are just horror stories and you can do without them right now as you are going through this heartache and torment as it is.
I think that for every bad story you have read then someone could give you an example of a story with a happy ending, which would more than balance out the bad, so please try not to beat yourself up, although I know that must be so much easier said than done xx there must be plenty of feral cats out there who have lived through cold winters and even thought it may be freezing to us, they survive it, must be because their natural instincts kick in and take over xx 

Either way, just like others here, I'll keep checking this post every day coz I think Jasper has every chance still of returning home where he belongs xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Clairabella thankyou for your lovely words. I still have my other two cats here to keep me company, couldn't do without my cats  just love them to bits xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I will light a candle for Jasper tonight and send positive wishes that he is found asap. 

Keep trawling FB and esp rescue pages just in case he has travelled and someone has taken him in. 

I never forget one of our members finding their cat weeks after she went missing and she had travelled 17 miles. It was a post on FB that identified her but a rescue he hadn’t contacted thinking it was too far away.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@huckybuck thankyou so much ! I read that forum last night, about Frankies cat dani, I was crying my eyes out when I got to the end ! it was something like in a film ! thankyou for saying a wee prayer. just miss him so much xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

sharontag said:


> @TriTri hi thankyou for taking the time to look, no that's not my cat. thankyou anyway. how do you do the zooming bit at nighttime, I'm abit slow on this.xx


Hi sharontag, Rightmove is a Property website, extremely well known in England, but used in Ireland and Europe etc. Type in Rightmove County Tyrone. You can view properties for sale and previously sold and for rent and rented already. When I found my Tessy2shoes 3 yrs ago today I tried everything to find her owner, but no luck. She was lost and I wondered if one of the two empty houses nearby up for sale or just sold could have been her last home. So I went onto Rightmove where you can look through the photos of the houses and the gardens as you often see a cat on a sofa or bed or in the garden if one lives there! Computers and some phones allow you to zoom in! I also use the zooming in for checking on my cats' teeth and mouths by photographing them quick when they yawn! You can find lots on the internet too. I saw your advert, very good! I always think it's worth viewing the cats that are up for adoption on rescue sites, google animal rescue centres, even if they are a little far away, and over here there any many lost and found websites to sign up to, that send out photos daily of lost and found pets and the reunited pets. Today's pet has just been reunited after 30 days. If you get the Your Cat magazine you will read many stories of reunited pets. Here is one of today's ( couldn't get it all on my phone camera though):







today's:-


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I searched Gum Tree too but I see sharontag you had beaten me to it, well done. You really are doing all you possibly can. Maybe like Tess2shoes he will be curled up fed and watered, safe on a strangers bed with them, having got lost, until someone up there decides it’s time to be reunited. You really have done far more than most. He definitely wouldn’t want you to be so upset and would want you to be happy again.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

To add to what kittih said, I have read leaving the cats litter box outside on a porch etc can help with smell and lead them home if they are not too far away.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Hoping and praying that jasper comes home tonight.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Smuge said:


> Really sorry that someone would be low enough to make hoax calls


When I put up 'MISSING' posters for my 18-year-old and she was subsequently found, I went out to remove the posters and almost every one had had the phone number burnt away (either with a cigarette or with a match/lighter!). What sort of sad tw*t gets their kicks that way? What boring lives they must have, eh?
Someone I know advertised their lost cat on the dreaded Gumtree and got nasty phone calls, people saying they had the cat, had taken it to a vet and wanted payment before they'd hand it over. Creeps.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Calvine I know, iv had a few phone calls some of them talking disgusting to me, wont say what they said, and then another to say that he was found and they gonna have a party. awful people xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Summercat said:


> To add to what kittih said, I have read leaving the cats litter box outside on a porch etc can help with smell and lead them home if they are not too far away.


I have his blanket at the bottom of the garden and emptied hoover around the garden, he used the garden for his toilet xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

TriTri said:


> I searched Gum Tree too but I see sharontag you had beaten me to it, well done. You really are doing all you possibly can. Maybe like Tess2shoes he will be curled up fed and watered, safe on a strangers bed with them, having got lost, until someone up there decides it's time to be reunited. You really have done far more than most. He definitely wouldn't want you to be so upset and would want you to be happy again.


I really hope so, it would be the best xmas present ever if he came home for xmas, I have my dad ( who lives in England ) and my two children who live in new York and Dublin, all coming home for xmas, and I'm not really with it at the minute, but gonna have to be for them xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sharontag said:


> @Calvine I know, iv had a few phone calls some of them talking disgusting to me, wont say what they said, and then another to say that he was found and they gonna have a party. awful people xx


I can't actually believe what I have just read. feel sick to my stomach that someone out there has put you through that :,-( there's some horrid people out there!! Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

That makes my blood boil people phoning and saying stuff like that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

When our girlie went missing we put my wife's mobile number on all the flyers and posters, and in the local papers. We had the most vile and disgusting crank calls imaginable. All from really brave people with with-held numbers. There are some really sick people out there. Telling them what you think of them doesn't help. It just fuels their evil. Just hang up and shake your head and hope the next call will be the one you are waiting for. Fingers still crossed for you.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

GPTC said:


> When our girlie went missing we put my wife's mobile number on all the flyers and posters, and in the local papers. We had the most vile and disgusting crank calls imaginable. All from really brave people with with-held numbers. There are some really sick people out there. Telling them what you think of them doesn't help. It just fuels their evil. Just hang up and shake your head and hope the next call will be the one you are waiting for. Fingers still crossed for you.


I knew people could be vile but to do something like that is just on another level. They most certainly must have a screw loose or something because what normal person walks past a missing poster and thinks I'll just ring that number now just for a joke??!! No one in their right mind would do it. They need a psychiatrist and (and a good slap!) xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

GPTC said:


> Telling them what you think of them doesn't help.


That's right; they are looking for a reaction and so it's best just to cut them off.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Calvine said:


> That's right; they are looking for a reaction and so it's best just to cut them off.


Definitely, to answer them, it's only adding to their 'fun'!!

God, I'm fuming!! Xx

Better off doing as @GPTC said and seeing it for what it is, not rising to the bait and just hope that the very next time the phone rings it will be the one very phone call your waiting for xx

Still boils my pi** tho! Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@GPTC any news?


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @GPTC any news?


no news at all, not even a sighting, 18 days today, I still live in hope , but as each day goes by I have to prepare my self that I will never see him again. I have other cats, and I really hope that I never have to go through this again, thankyou so much for asking, xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for updating me and I hope he is home soon. I keep thinking about him and hoping to hear he has come home.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@sharontag do you have gumtree over your neck of the woods?

Just that we have gumtree over here and the other day a girl advertised on there a cat which had turned up on her doorstep two months ago. Wasn't selling him but was looking for a home for him on gumtree and just made me think that people try the usual things like Facebook, posters, knocking doors etc. Gumtree wouldn't have been a place I would've thought to look so might be worth a try if you have gumtree over there xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Thanks for updating me and I hope he is home soon. I keep thinking about him and hoping to hear he has come home.


thankyou so much, I just hope I'm as lucky as the others, and that I can write up on here some day that he is home,, because this is the first place I will come to, everyone has been great xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

sharontag said:


> thankyou so much, I just hope I'm as lucky as the others, and that I can write up on here some day that he is home,, because this is the first place I will come to, everyone has been great xx


I am keeping fingers crossed I will be able to read on here soon he has returned back to you.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Wish there was some news :-( xxx

Please hurry up home handsome boy xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Wish there was some news :-( xxx
> 
> Please hurry up home handsome boy xx


no news, 3 weeks today, and we have 3 inches of snow  xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> @sharontag do you have gumtree over your neck of the woods?
> 
> Just that we have gumtree over here and the other day a girl advertised on there a cat which had turned up on her doorstep two months ago. Wasn't selling him but was looking for a home for him on gumtree and just made me think that people try the usual things like Facebook, posters, knocking doors etc. Gumtree wouldn't have been a place I would've thought to look so might be worth a try if you have gumtree over there xx


yes we have gumtree, and I have him advertised as missing this last 2 weeks on gumtree. never thought of looking at the ones that people are looking homes for, I must keep my eye open, thankyou ! 3 weeks today, I'm slowly loosing hope xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@sharontag 
Sorry, to hear that


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sharontag said:


> yes we have gumtree, and I have him advertised as missing this last 2 weeks on gumtree. never thought of looking at the ones that people are looking homes for, I must keep my eye open, thankyou ! 3 weeks today, I'm slowly loosing hope xx


Sending you lots of love xxx

It's ok to have days where you feel like your losing hope :,-( Until you hear otherwise though he still strands every chance of being out there and coming home to you so please don't give up xx

Big hugs and thoughts are with you, as always xxx take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thoughts from ewelsh and co too.

Come on little one, enough is enough now, time for Home


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Thoughts from ewelsh and co too.
> 
> Come on little one, enough is enough now, time for Home


thankyou, still no sign xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Sending you lots of love xxx
> 
> It's ok to have days where you feel like your losing hope :,-( Until you hear otherwise though he still strands every chance of being out there and coming home to you so please don't give up xx
> 
> Big hugs and thoughts are with you, as always xxx take care of yourself xxxx


thankyou xx still no sign and -9 here tonight xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sharontag said:


> thankyou xx still no sign and -9 here tonight xx


So sorry @sharontag. He came into my head first thing this morning when I woke up here and saw the snow :-(

Any leads at all? Xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> So sorry @sharontag. He came into my head first thing this morning when I woke up here and saw the snow :-(
> 
> Any leads at all? Xx


no nothing at all, 24 days now, I'm more or less telling myself that I'm never going to see him again, and try to come to terms with it, so if he turns up it would be like winning the lottery , as the waiting every day for him to come home is making the days drag by. if he is lying injured somewhere, there is no way he would survive this weather, and even thinking about it is making me feel useless and really upset. everytime any of my other cats go out and they are not back I start to panic. about 2 weeks ago I went for a walk around the block looking and calling for jasper, and you will never believe, my other two cats came with me, and followed me the whole way around the block and back home again, like 2 dogs ! xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sharontag said:


> no nothing at all, 24 days now, I'm more or less telling myself that I'm never going to see him again, and try to come to terms with it, so if he turns up it would be like winning the lottery , as the waiting every day for him to come home is making the days drag by. if he is lying injured somewhere, there is no way he would survive this weather, and even thinking about it is making me feel useless and really upset. everytime any of my other cats go out and they are not back I start to panic. about 2 weeks ago I went for a walk around the block looking and calling for jasper, and you will never believe, my other two cats came with me, and followed me the whole way around the block and back home again, like 2 dogs ! xx


Aww bless them, they must've wanted to help you find their brother  they so intuitive and clever. They probably picked up on you being upset and looking for their brother and wanted to follow you so you had company xx

Funny thing, our family cat when I was growing up used to follow my sister to the school bus stop and would wait until she got on the bus and then just sit there and take himself back home lol. She was the baby of the family too and a little bit heavy handed with him on times as she didnt realise but he was stupid for her. Though she was also the one who wanted him on her bed at night to sleep. Cats are not daft as people may think lol xx

To change the subject, i can completely understand that telling yourself that you might not see him again. It's just trying to pick up the pieces and gain some closure aswell as protecting yourself and helping you come to terms with it. You are right too what you say about the cold but He's so beautiful that I bet someone has taken in so the cold might not even be a problem and could mean he is still out there. It's the not knowing :-( so frustrating and soul destroying when you convince yourself all sorts and not have any definite answers xx

My heart breaks for you. Keep doing as you are doing, keep strong and take care of yourself too xx we all thinking of you here xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> Aww bless them, they must've wanted to help you find their brother  they so intuitive and clever. They probably picked up on you being upset and looking for their brother and wanted to follow you so you had company xx
> 
> Funny thing, our family cat when I was growing up used to follow my sister to the school bus stop and would wait until she got on the bus and then just sit there and take himself back home lol. She was the baby of the family too and a little bit heavy handed with him on times as she didnt realise but he was stupid for her. Though she was also the one who wanted him on her bed at night to sleep. Cats are not daft as people may think lol xx
> 
> ...


thankyou so much xx


----------



## peachespurrfectboys (May 10, 2017)

Any news today? I have become completely invested in you finding your baby as i cannot imagine what you are going through. I will pray that he makes it home for Christmas


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

sharontag said:


> thankyou so much xx


@im18 no news at all, not even a sighting, and we have snow and very cold -9 last night. thankyou for thinking of me and jasper, I would do anything for him to come home before xmas, some days I start to loose hope, when I see on facebook how many people are missing cats, and how they are feeling too. my other 2 cats are here with me, and every time they go out, I panic if they arnt back within the normal time. its only when you have a cat that you understand how it feels. xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am sorry to hear no more news will keep praying he comes home to you very soon.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I am sorry to hear no more news will keep praying he comes home to you very soon.


thankyou so much, every prayer helps xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

thinking of you and Jasper...
xX


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

stay strong
xX


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@sharontag I've just been reading through your thread and I'm so sorry your boy is not home yet, it did remind me of @Belgy67 and his tough weeks waiting for news. I do recall that there was a group on Twitter that posted about lost cats. Is anyone a twitter user here that might be able to help please? I don't use Instagram but I wondered if anything was on there? x


----------



## Miss Saffy (Nov 13, 2017)

@sharontag I'm so sorry to hear about your boy, he really is beautiful! I'll be thinking of you, and I hope you find him soon <3


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2017)

This is really cracking me up now. I've been there with our Pebbles going AWOL a few yrs ago. She was a girlie. As we now have a small rescue the priority, especially at this time of year, is given to girlies, as the Toms are that bit tougher, and I'm sure that your Jasper, although he may be out there in the cold, will manage. He won't be comfortable, but he will manage. By hook or crook, I'm sure you will see him again. We almost gave up, but Pebbles is here with us now. Don't give up hope.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Look at this in the hope of good news. Sending you supportive hugs and Tim Pip and Spice send you whiskery kisses.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Krystal*85 said:


> thinking of you and Jasper...
> xX


thankyou xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Miss Saffy said:


> @sharontag I'm so sorry to hear about your boy, he really is beautiful! I'll be thinking of you, and I hope you find him soon <3


thankyou xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Ali71 said:


> @sharontag I've just been reading through your thread and I'm so sorry your boy is not home yet, it did remind me of @Belgy67 and his tough weeks waiting for news. I do recall that there was a group on Twitter that posted about lost cats. Is anyone a twitter user here that might be able to help please? I don't use Instagram but I wondered if anything was on there? x


thankyou, the waiting is the worst, I don't have twitter, or Instagram, only facebook, but iv been constantly putting it up on facebook. xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

cava14 una said:


> Look at this in the hope of good news. Sending you supportive hugs and Tim Pip and Spice send you whiskery kisses.


thankyou so much, hopefully one day I can write good news, as this is the place that will know first because of all the support and keeping me strong xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

GPTC said:


> This is really cracking me up now. I've been there with our Pebbles going AWOL a few yrs ago. She was a girlie. As we now have a small rescue the priority, especially at this time of year, is given to girlies, as the Toms are that bit tougher, and I'm sure that your Jasper, although he may be out there in the cold, will manage. He won't be comfortable, but he will manage. By hook or crook, I'm sure you will see him again. We almost gave up, but Pebbles is here with us now. Don't give up hope.


@GPTC thankyou for giving me hope, how long was your pebbles away for ? after nearly 4 weeks, there isn't much more I can do but wait, and keep posting on facebook pages, I'm even putting his pictures on buy and sell sites , xx


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

I hope you get some news soon. My cat was lost for 8 weeks. Waiting is so hard


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Thinking of you.


I'd like to second that too xx still very much in our thoughts xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I often think of your boy and wish him home.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I wish your boy would return home soon. x I can understand why you're losing hope, as you just want him back, you want closure and it's just too painful when you just don't know.

I bet he's in someone's house. _If_ he was hurt, someone would have found him and taken care of him, but I bet someone has taken him in without realising. Cats are buggers for having their original home as their main home, and then a few houses they visit. I bet he's got lost, and found somewhere warm in front on someone's fire. Winter is a common time of year when "strays" are taken in by kind, but misguided people. People often think cats who are out are strays in winter. And cats aren't daft, they like somewhere where they're warm and get fed.

I know you want him back (obviously), but I bet he's not alone. x


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I am on twitter. If you send me details of where you live, and any other relevant details, I'll post it on twitter and get people to share it.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jackie C said:


> I wish your boy would return home soon. x I can understand why you're losing hope, as you just want him back, you want closure and it's just too painful when you just don't know.
> 
> I bet he's in someone's house. _If_ he was hurt, someone would have found him and taken care of him, but I bet someone has taken him in without realising. Cats are buggers for having their original home as their main home, and then a few houses they visit. I bet he's got lost, and found somewhere warm in front on someone's fire. Winter is a common time of year when "strays" are taken in by kind, but misguided people. People often think cats who are out are strays in winter. And cats aren't daft, they like somewhere where they're warm and get fed.
> 
> I know you want him back (obviously), but I bet he's not alone. x


I think you are right. He's so handsome aswell, it would be easy for someone to love him and take him in. I'm thinking the same as you and believe that if it was bad then they would know about it by now so the fact they haven't means he must still be out there xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Belgy67 said:


> I hope you get some news soon. My cat was lost for 8 weeks. Waiting is so hard


your story is amazing, I don't think I would be lucky enough for that to happen to me , but it keeps my hopes up , thankyou


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Jackie C said:


> I wish your boy would return home soon. x I can understand why you're losing hope, as you just want him back, you want closure and it's just too painful when you just don't know.
> 
> I bet he's in someone's house. _If_ he was hurt, someone would have found him and taken care of him, but I bet someone has taken him in without realising. Cats are buggers for having their original home as their main home, and then a few houses they visit. I bet he's got lost, and found somewhere warm in front on someone's fire. Winter is a common time of year when "strays" are taken in by kind, but misguided people. People often think cats who are out are strays in winter. And cats aren't daft, they like somewhere where they're warm and get fed.
> 
> I know you want him back (obviously), but I bet he's not alone. x


thankyou so much, yeah I do think he is out there somewhere lost,, some days I feel ok, other days my mind works overtime thinking of all this things that could have happened. hope some day I can write up on here that he is home xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Jackie C said:


> I am on twitter. If you send me details of where you live, and any other relevant details, I'll post it on twitter and get people to share it.


thankyou, my name is sharon taggart, and I live just outside coalisland co tyrone N Ireland. BT71 4TH. jasper has been missing from 17 November, and he is a tabby with distinctive black stripes all over and spots on his belly. he is chipped and neutered and had a hernia repaired in august.. not sure if you need anything else ? xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks. I won't put your name on twitter, as I don't want the whole world to see it, but I will put your postcode on, and people can contact me. I'll post the pics you posted earlier as well. I do have followers in NI.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Done it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941743944244908033


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

sharontag said:


> your story is amazing, I don't think I would be lucky enough for that to happen to me , but it keeps my hopes up , thankyou


I was very lucky but find Dani I did. 20 miles or so away and yes you do give up a little hope at times but stick with it.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

I've just seen a facebook post on a local lost pets group where a lady was reunited with her cat after 6 months. Had been visting an old man for months and he ended up taking kitty to vets, chip scanned and that was that. Just shows, there is always hope. Praying for a christmas miracle for you x


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Jackie C said:


> Thanks. I won't put your name on twitter, as I don't want the whole world to see it, but I will put your postcode on, and people can contact me. I'll post the pics you posted earlier as well. I do have followers in NI.


thankyou so much, that was so nice for you to do that for me xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Have you heard anything? I'll post the tweet again.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Jackie C said:


> Have you heard anything? I'll post the tweet again.


no, not a thing, that would be great, thankyou so much, 31 days now  x


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

I have been checking in to your thread, sorry I'm only just commenting, it is heartbreaking. I'm so hoping for some good news. I want to say dont give up hope but it is so painful in the meantime. I'm sure he will just walk back into your life one day as if nothing has ever happened! 

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Kitkatslave said:


> I have been checking in to your thread, sorry I'm only just commenting, it is heartbreaking. I'm so hoping for some good news. I want to say dont give up hope but it is so painful in the meantime. I'm sure he will just walk back into your life one day as if nothing has ever happened!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you xx


thankyou so much x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I keep checking and hoping he will be home soon. I gave fingers crossed and my Jiggs paws crossed for you.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I check everyday too.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

still no sign, it will be 5 weeks on Friday night, just hope he is somewhere safe and warm and getting fed xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

cava14 una said:


> I check everyday too.


Same :,-( xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

No news I hope is good news and he is safe and well somewhere.

I will keep lighting that candle xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Good luck. Hope he comes home soon. x


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

The not knowing is the worst in this situation, I'm so sorry that your boy hasn't been found yet. Don't give up hope just yet. When my Spike was about 4 years old he went missing, there had been a lot of renovation work going on the next street over and one day he just didn't come home, I searched and looked and put up flyers etc but nothing came of it. He wasn't chipped unfortunately but he was neutered and healthy and an excellent hunter, he was also one of the most friendly cats imaginable, everyone was his best friend. About 18 months after he went missing I was on a local bus and started chatting with a lady next to me who had a cat carrier. She got talking about her cats and that she was a foster for the local rescue. She was telling me about this one cat that she had taken in as a stray six months before who had come to her a bit thin and with badly worn paws, she wanted to keep him herself because he was such a lovely boy but he didn't get on with her own boy although he did get on with her two girls. As she spoke about him and mentioned some of his little quirks I found myself realising that they all sounded familiar. I described Spike to her and told her about him going missing and she invited me to come back with her to check if he was mine. She only lived about two miles from where I was and the walk when we got off the bus felt like the longest of my life. We arrived at her home and there sitting in the kitchen was my Spike. I couldn't believe it was real, but as soon as he saw me he started cursing up a storm and them jumped up into my arms and started purring like a motor boat, I cried like a baby. After so long I really thought he was dead and never coming home, but there he was, a chance encounter brought him back. The theory was that he had ended up in the back of a van or truck that drove far out of our area and that from the state of his paws he had been trying to get home to me but had taken quite a while to get there. Thankfully someone kind had helped him and looked after him and taken him in over the winter, he had been set to go to the re-homing center in the next few weeks and if they had not been so busy he would have been re-homed without me ever seeing him again. So keep a check on all shelters even far outside your area because you never know just how far he might have accidentally went. I really hope you find your boy and I hope my own story gives you a bit more hope to hold onto.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Jackie C said:


> Done it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941743944244908033


I know I live in Essex but I have retweeted it for Sharon. I hope he is found soon.

Viv xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Chellacat said:


> The not knowing is the worst in this situation, I'm so sorry that your boy hasn't been found yet. Don't give up hope just yet. When my Spike was about 4 years old he went missing, there had been a lot of renovation work going on the next street over and one day he just didn't come home, I searched and looked and put up flyers etc but nothing came of it. He wasn't chipped unfortunately but he was neutered and healthy and an excellent hunter, he was also one of the most friendly cats imaginable, everyone was his best friend. About 18 months after he went missing I was on a local bus and started chatting with a lady next to me who had a cat carrier. She got talking about her cats and that she was a foster for the local rescue. She was telling me about this one cat that she had taken in as a stray six months before who had come to her a bit thin and with badly worn paws, she wanted to keep him herself because he was such a lovely boy but he didn't get on with her own boy although he did get on with her two girls. As she spoke about him and mentioned some of his little quirks I found myself realising that they all sounded familiar. I described Spike to her and told her about him going missing and she invited me to come back with her to check if he was mine. She only lived about two miles from where I was and the walk when we got off the bus felt like the longest of my life. We arrived at her home and there sitting in the kitchen was my Spike. I couldn't believe it was real, but as soon as he saw me he started cursing up a storm and them jumped up into my arms and started purring like a motor boat, I cried like a baby. After so long I really thought he was dead and never coming home, but there he was, a chance encounter brought him back. The theory was that he had ended up in the back of a van or truck that drove far out of our area and that from the state of his paws he had been trying to get home to me but had taken quite a while to get there. Thankfully someone kind had helped him and looked after him and taken him in over the winter, he had been set to go to the re-homing center in the next few weeks and if they had not been so busy he would have been re-homed without me ever seeing him again. So keep a check on all shelters even far outside your area because you never know just how far he might have accidentally went. I really hope you find your boy and I hope my own story gives you a bit more hope to hold onto.


what a story ! I'm in tears, I'm so happy for you, and he remembered you after that length of time ! that's the only thing I'm afraid of, because he is so young, he might not remember me, but I'm sure if and when he comes home, he will remember my other two cats ! , thankyou so much for that story it has really lifted my spirits. the good thing is , if he is taken to a shelter they should scan him, and he is chipped,. I rang round shelters and asked them do they scan for a chip with cats and they said they did. xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

vivien said:


> I know I live in Essex but I have retweeted it for Sharon. I hope he is found soon.
> 
> Viv xx


thankyou so much, xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

You are welcome Hun. I hope you find him soon.

Viv xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

omg, someone has just rang me to say they think they saw jasper yesterday in their back yard about 2 miles away from me. he said they have sheds, but he has only seen him once, but he was very friendly, and he just saw my poster in the shop. ! I'm so afraid of getting my hopes up, I'm heading now to see. just wanted to post this to you all, as you have been so great this last 5 weeks. I would do anything for this to be him xxx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Fingers crossed Sharon - it sounds like a lost pet, even if it isn't Jasper himself.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Heart in mouth. All fingers and paws crossed for you. So hoping it is him and he is soon tucking into a huge welcome home meal xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Omg omg please please please


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Every hair on my body has stood on end!! Please let it be him :,-(


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have everything crossed here x


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Everything crossed here too, please be him! Positive vibes from catchat have been known to work well, let's hope they work this time xxx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Reply


Chellacat said:


> The not knowing is the worst in this situation, I'm so sorry that your boy hasn't been found yet. Don't give up hope just yet. When my Spike was about 4 years old he went missing, there had been a lot of renovation work going on the next street over and one day he just didn't come home, I searched and looked and put up flyers etc but nothing came of it. He wasn't chipped unfortunately but he was neutered and healthy and an excellent hunter, he was also one of the most friendly cats imaginable, everyone was his best friend. About 18 months after he went missing I was on a local bus and started chatting with a lady next to me who had a cat carrier. She got talking about her cats and that she was a foster for the local rescue. She was telling me about this one cat that she had taken in as a stray six months before who had come to her a bit thin and with badly worn paws, she wanted to keep him herself because he was such a lovely boy but he didn't get on with her own boy although he did get on with her two girls. As she spoke about him and mentioned some of his little quirks I found myself realising that they all sounded familiar. I described Spike to her and told her about him going missing and she invited me to come back with her to check if he was mine. She only lived about two miles from where I was and the walk when we got off the bus felt like the longest of my life. We arrived at her home and there sitting in the kitchen was my Spike. I couldn't believe it was real, but as soon as he saw me he started cursing up a storm and them jumped up into my arms and started purring like a motor boat, I cried like a baby. After so long I really thought he was dead and never coming home, but there he was, a chance encounter brought him back. The theory was that he had ended up in the back of a van or truck that drove far out of our area and that from the state of his paws he had been trying to get home to me but had taken quite a while to get there. Thankfully someone kind had helped him and looked after him and taken him in over the winter, he had been set to go to the re-homing center in the next few weeks and if they had not been so busy he would have been re-homed without me ever seeing him again. So keep a check on all shelters even far outside your area because you never know just how far he might have accidentally went. I really hope you find your boy and I hope my own story gives you a bit more hope to hold onto.


What a beautiful story! x


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

sharontag said:


> omg, someone has just rang me to say they think they saw jasper yesterday in their back yard about 2 miles away from me. he said they have sheds, but he has only seen him once, but he was very friendly, and he just saw my poster in the shop. ! I'm so afraid of getting my hopes up, I'm heading now to see. just wanted to post this to you all, as you have been so great this last 5 weeks. I would do anything for this to be him xxx


Please be Jasper. xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

This is like pulling teeth, I keep checking!

I so hope he is found


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> This is like pulling teeth, I keep checking!
> 
> I so hope he is found


Lol - I'm the same @ewelsh, every couple of seconds I'm refreshing lol xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

ok I have went up to the house and its only about 1 mile if a cat goes across fields, they think its definitely him, but the only thing is they keep mentioning a white bit on him, and the only thing he has white is his chin if he lifts his head. they said they have a lot of strays, but this one cat in particular caught their eye because he looks so different and healthy. they have got outhouses and sheds and think this cat may have been sleeping in one of the sheds ( thankgod because of that awful snow ). I called and called, but no sign. they were so nice, they are now going to look out for him, and feed him and take him in and call me to see if its him, (they know his name now ) I have left one of his blankets with them which they have put into a shed. I feel so excited but scared in case its not him, but the way he was talking about this cat, and being sleak and different ( he thought it was a young fox !) lol my heart is saying it is him, I called to the house across the road, and she said there was a tabby cat on her window sill a few weeks ago, but when she opened window it ran. would you believe this is the only road that I didn't post flyers ! he has my number and I told him to ring anytime day or night . my heart is pounding this would be the best xmas present ever in my entire like xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I so so hope its your Jasper Sharon, that would be wonderful for Christmas. There's a young cat been missing a few roads away from us for four weeks and someone found him yesterday much to his owners' delight. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Keeping fingers crossed he comes back and is jasper.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

just so afraid its not him, or he doesn't go back there, and I'm all on a high now , xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Everything crossed here too, so hope you get the greatest Christmas pressy.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I know that’s how I felt every time we got a sighting of jiggs when he was missing. But don’t give up hope.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Fingers crossed here, too. Good time for a christmas miracle.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Praying it's him, hope you are all right!


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that it’s him xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Good luck! xxx  Wouldn't it be the best Christmas present if it turned out to be Jasper? x


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I really hope it is Jasper, but if it turns out it isn't, do get it chip checked as it really does sound like it is someones lost pet.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hoping that it's Jasper n you get him home soon.
It would be such a wonderful Christmas present


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Jackie C said:


> Good luck! xxx  Wouldn't it be the best Christmas present if it turned out to be Jasper? x


it would be the best xmas present ever ! xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh my, this would be the perfect Christmas miracle :Joyful

Fingers crossed x


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Shrike said:


> I really hope it is Jasper, but if it turns out it isn't, do get it chip checked as it really does sound like it is someones lost pet.


don't worry I will ! I know what its like to be missing a pet. just hope that this cat goes back and they can coax him over with food. xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh please let it be him. I'll have a word with Saint Francis


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Aw bless you! I will keep all our fingers and toes crossed for his speedy return x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

We are all waiting and hoping. Good luck. Come on Jasper!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not posted much but I've been following your thread with hopeful anticipation. I am willing this cat to be your little angel, sending loads of PF vibes for a positive outcome and sending lots of hugs from Dexter, Sam and I xxx :Cat :Kiss


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am hoping and praying that this cat is your lovely Jasper - what a Christmas miracle that would be xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

been up twice today and tonight in the dark with a torch and no sign of him, the man said he had seen him 3 times in a row few days ago and now hasn't seen him since, he is keeping an eye out for him, and gonna try to coax him over if he turns up again, xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Fingers crossed @sharontag xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I bet you can't think of anything else; I really hope it's your boy!


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Calvine said:


> I bet you can't think of anything else; I really hope it's your boy!


bad news, the man just sent me a video and picture of the cat and its not jasper  xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh rats!!!!!!!!!!! that's rubbish, so sorry for you.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh no, I'm sorry he wasn't your boy. x Don't give up hope.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh what a shame, I'm so sorry


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a shame. He's out there somewhere, come home Jasper.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so sorry it wasn't your Jasper. Hang on in there - your boy is out there and we are all praying that he will be back home soon xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww I am so sorry my lovely! Don’t give up hope, I pray every night he will be found and returned to you. Keep putting up posters! 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

So sorry it wasn't Jasper xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Thinking of you @sharontag xxxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm sorry about that


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Really sorry it wasn't Jasper (((hugs)))


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I am so sorry


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

How disappointing for you Sharontag!  I am so sorry. x


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thinking of you today @sharontag, hope you can still manage to have a nice day, still everything crossed for the return of Jasper.


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Hoping for a Christmas miracle today xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Hoping for a Christmas gift for him to come home to you.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

just to let you know, still no sign of jasper, thankyou all so much for your kind words 45 days now xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear that I can't imagine how I would feel if it was one of my 3. (((hugs)))


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am so sorry hun - still wishing xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

So sorry :,-( xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm very sorry. I've had cats go missing in the past so understand what you're going through


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear there is no news of him Sharon.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no! I’m so sorry. I bet he is snuggled up somewhere being loved very much, which doesn’t help you at all, keep putting your posters up many people might have missed it with rush of Christmas etc.

Thinking of you x


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

So sorry for you, keep wishing that he would come home. Thinking about you. xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I saw replies to the thread and was hoping he'd be home.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Hoping and praying he will be home soon.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

still thinking of you xX


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Krystal*85 said:


> still thinking of you xX


thankyou ! still no sign, there was picture on face book with a cat found in Belfast 40 miles away which really looked like him, I messaged them, and got my hopes up again . but when they checked for a chip, this cat wasn't chipped, and had a few injuries that had been medically fixed, so wasn't him, xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

sharontag said:


> thankyou ! still no sign, there was picture on face book with a cat found in Belfast 40 miles away which really looked like him, I messaged them, and got my hopes up again . but when they checked for a chip, this cat wasn't chipped, and had a few injuries that had been medically fixed, so wasn't him, xx


I'm sorry about that. It's just so awful, to have your hopes raised n then cruelly dashed. Hugs.


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

sharontag said:


> thankyou ! still no sign, there was picture on face book with a cat found in Belfast 40 miles away which really looked like him, I messaged them, and got my hopes up again . but when they checked for a chip, this cat wasn't chipped, and had a few injuries that had been medically fixed, so wasn't him, xx


Naww thats a shame!
never lose your faith entirely xX


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just checking in @sharontag to see how you are doing. Read your update from Thursday, I'm assuming Jasper isn't home yet as you keep us updated.

You are both still very much in my thoughts xx lots of love to you xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

@Clairabella thankyou so much, no he hasn't come home yet, there was a cat found , that I saw on facebook 40 miles away, and I thought it may have been him, but this cat wasn't microchipped , and had a few previous injuries which had been treated, so wasn't him, xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sharontag said:


> @Clairabella thankyou so much, no he hasn't come home yet, there was a cat found , that I saw on facebook 40 miles away, and I thought it may have been him, but this cat wasn't microchipped , and had a few previous injuries which had been treated, so wasn't him, xx


So sorry @sharontag xx so desperately wish he would hurry up home to you xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Any sign @sharontag Still thinking of you and hoping.


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Any sign @sharontag Still thinking of you and hoping.


@Gallifreyangirl no sign yet, I still search facebook everyday in case his picture comes up. and I still believe he is out there somewhere, just hope someone is looking after him, as he deserves it, after the start in life he had, thankyou for thinking of me xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I bet he's in front of a little old lady's fire place, getting a bit fat. x


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

any news?? xX


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Any news @sharontag


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Hi I hope your ok I often think of you and how you must be feeling!
Kx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Any news @sharontag


I'm so sorry, I'm only seeing your post, no news at all, 5 months on 17th april, I'm just trying to accept he wont be home, and if he ever turns up, it will be a big bonus xx


----------



## sharontag (Aug 24, 2016)

Krystal*85 said:


> Hi I hope your ok I often think of you and how you must be feeling!
> Kx


I'm so sorry, I never saw your posts before, and thankyou for thinking of me. no news at all, not even a sighting. hope eddie is still keeping well, xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

So sad.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Any news @sharontag


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

6 days is nothing really. Cats can dissappear for weeks. Is he nuetured? If not then he could be searching for females. He could be stuck somewhere. When my previous cat was about 9 months he got trapped in an electricity sub station. Quite a lot of cats get trapped in places like that. He could have got trapped in somebodies shed or garage and the owners have gone on holiday. He could even have climbed on the back of a truck and ended up in a different town. These are just a few things that have happened to cats that I've known. I've had 2 cats who have dissapeared for over a week and then walked in as if they never went away. Great thing about Facebook is that you can make your search national. Is he microchipped?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MissMiloKitty said:


> 6 days is nothing really. Cats can dissappear for weeks. Is he nuetured? If not then he could be searching for females. He could be stuck somewhere. When my previous cat was about 9 months he got trapped in an electricity sub station. Quite a lot of cats get trapped in places like that. He could have got trapped in somebodies shed or garage and the owners have gone on holiday. He could even have climbed on the back of a truck and ended up in a different town. These are just a few things that have happened to cats that I've known. I've had 2 cats who have dissapeared for over a week and then walked in as if they never went away. Great thing about Facebook is that you can make your search national. Is he microchipped?


He's been gone a lot longer lovely xxx the beginning of this post goes months back xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Hope you are okay @sharontag - very often think of you both xx


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> He's been gone a lot longer lovely xxx the beginning of this post goes months back xxx


I see now it says November 2017. He didn't come back? I am so sorry, he was lovely. I was so hoping he would return. Hugs xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

God time flies don’t it, I cant believe it was November when sharontags first posted about him here. He’s beautiful isn’t he. Nope he isn’t home yet :,-(. Never say never though ❤ There’s one cat on here though who had gone for about 6 months  xx


----------



## Krystal*85 (May 1, 2017)

Hi
Sorry it's been so long I never got notification of post!
I hope your ok...
Kx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

My friends moved house a few months ago and their big handsome boy has vanished


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

On our local Cats Protection lost and found website, there's a cat went missing in August 2016 and he has just been found so never give up hope. He was taken in by an elderly lady and presumably she didn't think to check for a microchip.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Charity said:


> On our local Cats Protection lost and found website, there's a cat went missing in August 2016 and he has just been found so never give up hope. He was taken in by an elderly lady and presumably she didn't think to check for a microchip.


I think this is why many cats go missing. Someone starts feeding the poor lost stray and cats being cats go "oh you are nice I will just hang out here for a bit" and then the person either decides to "adopt" them keeps them in for a while or the cat spends much more time there than at home till it eventually moves out.

The idea that the cat must be someone's beloved pet who they are frantically searching for never enters their head. 

The only positive is that the cat is actually safe happy and content. It's just that the owner will never know this.


----------

